# Gone Girl (2014)



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

*I LOVED this movie!   9/10
of if you prefer the star rating 4.5 out of 5  *

It's hard to give a perfect score, but, I think some of the scenes and parts of the story could have been done differently.  _*I can totally relate to Amy Dunne!*_







I can't say too much about the movie.  It's a psychological thriller (my favorite)
If you want to know more or have seen the movie and want to discuss... KEWL!


----------



## Tilly (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> *I LOVED this movie!   9/10
> of if you prefer the star rating 4.5 out of 5  *
> 
> It's hard to give a perfect score, but, I think some of the scenes and parts of the story could have been done differently.  _*I can totally relate to Amy Dunne!*_
> ...


I read the book and loved it. Found the film did not live up to the book and actually turned it off half way through. I often find films don't quite live up to my expectations if I've read the book first. But I will probably try again when it turns up on TV.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

Well that makes me want to read the book now!

Have you read *American Psycho*?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 26, 2016)

My wife liked the book and movie. I thought it was a good movie, but ben Affleck sucks.. in general.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 26, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> My wife liked the book and movie. I thought it was a good movie, but ben Affleck sucks.. in general.


I agree. Can't stand BA.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

He only plays one type of character.  Sullen and boring.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

I am not sure if I like this move better than _*Body Heat*_

I love the line from Body Heat where Kathleen Turner says:    "you're not very smart are you?  I like that in a man"


----------



## Tilly (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Well that makes me want to read the book now!
> 
> Have you read *American Psycho*?


Oh god. Don't get me started on that sick book. I only read it because my boyfriend said it was too graphic and disgusting for me to tolerate, and so I just had to prove him wrong.  Wish I hadn't.


----------



## gipper (Apr 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > *I LOVED this movie!   9/10
> ...


Yeah I thought the movie was just so-so.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Well that makes me want to read the book now!
> ...



If it goes into great detail about carving out eyeballs etc. I won't read it.
I don't mind violence, but, taking a page to describe how your intestines are being pulled out etc. not for me....


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

maybe it just seemed good because of the movies we had seen prior to that:


----------



## Tilly (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


It's EXACTLY like that. This will probably be the only time I ever say this about a book, but dont read it, really.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

actually, the other 2 movies we saw were good, but I fell asleep during one. 
(I did not fall asleep during *John Wick* - I know it's gratuitous - but I liked it anyway)






and


----------



## Tilly (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi, you might like this (the one on the left by Hawkins, not the right)



 

It is being made into a film too.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

It's been a LONG time since I have read a book.

I used to read Stephen King.  I tried to get back into reading his stuff again, but, dunno, seems all the same now.  I know his story telling formula so.... 
He's novellas and shorts are really good.

As of Friday, I am no longer working so maybe more time to get a book in here or there....


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

I liked the ending
Husband hated it  (Gone Girl)


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 26, 2016)

Good movie with twists and turns to keep you at the edge of your seat.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> *I LOVED this movie!   9/10
> of if you prefer the star rating 4.5 out of 5  *
> 
> It's hard to give a perfect score, but, I think some of the scenes and parts of the story could have been done differently.  _*I can totally relate to Amy Dunne!*_
> ...



Seen the movie and it was alright.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> actually, the other 2 movies we saw were good, but I fell asleep during one.
> (I did not fall asleep during *John Wick* - I know it's gratuitous - but I liked it anyway)
> 
> 
> ...



I hadn't read anything about The Equalizer before watching it, but it was a damn good movie. Hard to jerk off to though.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> It's been a LONG time since I have read a book.
> 
> I used to read Stephen King.  I tried to get back into reading his stuff again, but, dunno, seems all the same now.  I know his story telling formula so....
> He's novellas and shorts are really good.
> ...


I used to read King too, I loved the journey, but he always had such problems with his denouements  so I gave up on him.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > actually, the other 2 movies we saw were good, but I fell asleep during one.
> ...



I wonder if that was what my husband was doing while I was sleeping through it.....


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a LONG time since I have read a book.
> ...



That's a common problem - in both books and movies..... 
Trying to think of a movie or book with an exceptionally well executed resolution/climax (don't even go there Aaron)


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 26, 2016)

I grew up reading Stephen King. At one point my Mom was homeschooling us, and she would have us read his books as assignments. Now every one of my siblings is a Stephen King fan.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a LONG time since I have read a book.
> ...



Steven King thinks Ted Cruz is creepy...now that is really creepy.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Stephen King is a flaming Liberal with an all white staff.... but he'll say it's because minorities don't live in Maine...


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

Stephen King also does IBM commercials and uses Apple products.....


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> I grew up reading Stephen King. At one point my Mom was homeschooling us, and she would have us read his books as assignments. Now every one of my siblings is a Stephen King fan.



... did she have you read Catcher In The Rye too?


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up reading Stephen King. At one point my Mom was homeschooling us, and she would have us read his books as assignments. Now every one of my siblings is a Stephen King fan.
> ...



Not that I remember. It was mostly the Dark Tower Series from Stephen King. They are supposedly making a movie adaptation soon with Idris Elba as Roland.


----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)

I have this movie on blu ray. Then someone said it sucked, so I never watched it. But, now that I am seeing this, and considering who said it sucked, think I will watch this weekend....fer sure.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



I read the 1st 3, then gave up. Those are good reads!  Nothing too gross etc. about those.
The Stand is also a good read.


----------



## pillars (Apr 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I read the book and loved it. Found the film did not live up to the book and actually turned it off half way through. I often find films don't quite live up to my expectations if I've read the book first. But I will probably try again when it turns up on TV.



The book is excellent.


----------

